# skid steer rentals ?



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I am trying to do some backyard grading dirt to move around clean up etc and instead of breaking my back I wanna get a skid steer for a day at the most 


any where in NJ to rent them ? anyone here wanna help out and make some money renting me a skid steer ?

howell nj


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

here in pa at sunbelt they wanted 445 a day, a frined of mine went in to see and they also said they wil not rent it to him with out seeing his trailer, so he said he didnt have a heavy enough trailer they said u need to rent a trailer for liek 150 somthign. so thats 600 dollers for an 8 hour day... kinda steep. but good luck


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I don't know what your experiance is with skid loaders, but if you only have one day or less of work. Maybe just hire someone to do it for you. I know I do alot of jobs for people that rent and spend more time/money than just calling me in the first place.( I get them the second time around) Again I am NOT at all trying to talk you out of playing in the dirt, but if you get an experianced operator they can get your job done in a fraction of the time it might take you. If you can save some cash too it's a win win !!! Good luck !!!


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

sunbelt, rsc, united, hertz, are larger nationwide rentals also check your yellowpages for a local cat, bobcat, john deere dealer.

sunbelt, united and hertz would also have trailers, or any store would deliver for 50-150 roundtrip.

It may be worth getting a quote for the grading from a landscape/excavation company.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

magnatrac;483652 said:


> I don't know what your experiance is with skid loaders, but if you only have one day or less of work. Maybe just hire someone to do it for you. I know I do alot of jobs for people that rent and spend more time/money than just calling me in the first place.( I get them the second time around) Again I am NOT at all trying to talk you out of playing in the dirt, but if you get an experianced operator they can get your job done in a fraction of the time it might take you. If you can save some cash too it's a win win !!! Good luck !!!


haha yep i do wanna play in the dirt  but yea its ideas i am still toasing around i will prolly get a quote from an operator first i know he will do the job in 1/4 of the time i would for sure

i called a local bobcat dealer they want $280 a day 24hr if i pick up and $430 if they drop off and pick up which aint all that bad

now i need to find how much an operator would charge me to do the job

thanks all for your input


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Pricing by me (Long Island) is around $250 for a 24 hour period but only 8 hours of use. They have hour meters on them. Plus fuel...


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Pricing by me (Long Island) is around $250 for a 24 hour period but only 8 hours of use. They have hour meters on them. Plus fuel... They are a lifesaver


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

wow you guys pay out the a** for that. i have two places within 15 minutes of my house that i can rent either cat, or bobcat skid steers or track loaders for $175/day Delivered to you. only cost you have on top of 175 is fuel, you can also get it for $525 for 5 days . xysport


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

LawnProLandCare;483984 said:


> wow you guys pay out the a** for that. i have two places within 15 minutes of my house that i can rent either cat, or bobcat skid steers or track loaders for $175/day Delivered to you. only cost you have on top of 175 is fuel, you can also get it for $525 for 5 days . xysport


$175 sure is cheap thats for sure. normally i see $280 around here including the trailer for 24 hours. I tend to go to the new holland dealer here by me but they are $300 without a trailer and they do not rent those but the nice thing is they are fully loaded enclosed cabs 2 speed new hollands, tracks or tires. they are soooooo nice.

to the OP, just rent one, its fun to play in the dirt. also not sure about where you are but here, you have to call the utility companies first before you dig. if you hit something without calling you get in BIG trouble. have fun, SS are very addicting!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

$125 for a day here in cleveland. that is pretty good.....


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

blk90s13;483862 said:


> haha yep i do wanna play in the dirt  but yea its ideas i am still toasing around i will prolly get a quote from an operator first i know he will do the job in 1/4 of the time i would for sure
> 
> i called a local bobcat dealer they want $280 a day 24hr if i pick up and $430 if they drop off and pick up which aint all that bad
> 
> ...


 I know how you feel I love playing in the dirt!!! Hey there is only one way to learn. If the cash/time isn't a problem, I have some fun. I got good in a loader by renting. My brother and I used to rent them to work on our dirt bike tracks. I couldn't hire someone to that if I wanted to do. Now it's part of my buisness!!! Anyways I wasn't trying to talk you out of doing it yourself, but if it isn't a full day you might be able to save some cash$$$ If you do it ,have fun!!!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

check with home depot in my area i can get it for about 200 a day with their trailer


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

i did see you called me about the cat and Im sorry I didnt get back to you sooner. We charde 200 for the day plus diesel plus deleivery. If you want to pick it up Im sure he will rent you a trailer for like $50. So figure $300 all together machine, diesel, & trailer


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

MnM;489878 said:


> i did see you called me about the cat and Im sorry I didnt get back to you sooner. We charde 200 for the day plus diesel plus deleivery. If you want to pick it up Im sure he will rent you a trailer for like $50. So figure $300 all together machine, diesel, & trailer


sounds like a deal matt i will be calling you to set it up once i am ready to start my project


----------

